# GM LIM Hyun Soo



## puunui (Apr 14, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> Master Cole, Yes, you are wrong. Please do not derail this thread.  It is about Ji.  I  do not include Grandmaster Lim, or any other teacher I have had in any  discussions not directly related to them.  I have never made such a  statement, or engaged in such silliness as a discussion of "who defeated  who". Getting back on track folks....



Ok, let's give GM Lim his own thread then. Can you tell me GM Lim's martial arts background? When did he actually study with GM CHOI Yong Sul? I'd like to hear your perspective before I comment on that.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 14, 2012)

puunui said:


> Ok, let's give GM Lim his own thread then. Can you tell me GM Lim's martial arts background? When did he actually study with GM CHOI Yong Sul? I'd like to hear your perspective before I comment on that.



I looked up his information, he is in Daegu. I'll be in Daegu later this year, this might be a good chance find a top level teacher for Hapkido.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 15, 2012)

Originally Posted by *puunui* 


_Ok, let's give GM Lim his own thread then. Can you tell me GM Lim's martial arts background? When did he actually study with GM CHOI Yong Sul? I'd like to hear your perspective before I comment on that._



mastercole said:


> I looked up his information, he is in Daegu. I'll be in Daegu later this year, this might be a good chance find a top level teacher for Hapkido.



Kevin, I see that you trained with GM Lim.  How much training time do you have with him directly? Have you also trained under any of his senior students and if so, for how long?

What was the training like?


----------



## puunui (Apr 16, 2012)

mastercole said:


> Kevin, I see that you trained with GM Lim.  How much training time do you have with him directly? Have you also trained under any of his senior students and if so, for how long? What was the training like?



Personally, I don't think he will answer. I think he is only interested in asking questions about GM Ji, so he can further criticize him, which is one of the reasons why I stopped answering his questions, about GM Ji. I don't believe his inquiries about GM Ji are sincere. He doesn't want to understand GM Ji or his method or philosophies, he just wants to attack him. What student of GM Ji would want to help him do that? That's why I encouraged him to go seek out GM Ji directly, if he has any questions for him, because if he did actually go seek GM Ji out, it would be out of a sincere desire to learn.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 16, 2012)

puunui said:


> Personally, I don't think he will answer. I think he is only interested in asking questions about GM Ji, so he can further criticize him, which is one of the reasons why I stopped answering his questions, about GM Ji. I don't believe his inquiries about GM Ji are sincere. He doesn't want to understand GM Ji or his method or philosophies, he just wants to attack him. What student of GM Ji would want to help him do that? That's why I encouraged him to go seek out GM Ji directly, if he has any questions for him, because if he did actually go seek GM Ji out, it would be out of a sincere desire to learn.



I am beginning to notice that.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 21, 2012)

Right now GM Lim is in Sweden teaching seminar until April 24.  After he returns to Korea we can ask him questions directly.


----------



## puunui (Apr 22, 2012)

mastercole said:


> Right now GM Lim is in Sweden teaching seminar until April 24.  After he returns to Korea we can ask him questions directly.



Maybe you can ask GM Lim if he could send one of his instructors in Korea to stay with you for a few months.


----------



## jungkihapkidoamerica (Apr 23, 2012)

puunui said:


> Ok, let's give GM Lim his own thread then. Can you tell me GM Lim's martial arts background? When did he actually study with GM CHOI Yong Sul? I'd like to hear your perspective before I comment on that.



GM Lim studied with Founder Choi, Yong Sul from 1965 until his death in 1986.  He began training in Hapkido in 1965.  At first he studied with with Master Kim, Yeung Jae, Founder Choi's leading student. Then he trained with Dojunim Choi directly.  From 1972 to 1980 he had special lessons with Founder Choi.   GM Lim opened the Jung Ki Kwan on October 24, 1974. In 1976 Dojunim Choi closed his place, joined the Jung Ki Kwan, and devoted his energy to it for the rest of his life.  
Here are some links to information about GM Lim:
GM Lim Video Interview April 2007
http://jungkihapkidoamerica.com/gmliminterviewpage.html

September 2006 Black Belt Magazine  10 Original Hapkido Kicks/Interview with GM Lim
http://jungkihapkidoamerica.com/blackbeltmagazine.html

Tae Kwon Do Times- May 2005  Mysterious Charm of Hapkido  GM Lim
http://user.chol.com/~jungki74/english/en_jungki/images/news5_taekwondo-times.jpg
http://user.chol.com/~jungki74/english/en_jungki/images/news5_taekwondo-times.jpg


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Guys.
GM Lim originally started in, what he told me was, "Tang Soo Do" and later on started in Hapkido under one of Dojunim Choi's students; Kim, Young-jae. I don't like stating dates unless I'm 99% sure I'm correct so, I'll also ask GM Lim about specific start dates when he has some downtime.  To be honest, I am just more interested in the training than the dates, but I will find out straight form him.

One of the cool things that happened was when Dojunim Choi closed his own Dojang in 1976, he taught out of GM Lim's Dojang (Jung Ki Kwan) until his unfortunate passing in 1986.  

I don't know what happened in the other post and to be honest again, I don't really care. 

But I'm going to put this out there as I have mentioned before in the past...

I enjoy training, period.  Good people and good training... count me in.  You have to admit that we are all proud of our teachers no matter what martial art we train in.  GM Lim is a good guy. He's not arrogant, boastful nor does he try to tear people down.  He says he teaches what "Master Choi" taught him, no more, no less.  That's something that appeals to me, but may not for others. I've taken a few seminars with GM Ji and I enjoyed them.  It's not the style I train in, but I had a good time and the information he shared during those times were valuable on so many levels.

I'm fortunate to have friends in many styles of Hapkido (and other martial arts).  Is their training any less valuable to them as mine is to me?  Of course not! You have to respect that. So please understand that any information I put out there is not to make someone else's training/style inferior, but merely stating information that may help others who are looking for answers. 

Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 23, 2012)

puunui said:


> Maybe you can ask GM Lim if he could send one of his instructors in Korea to stay with you for a few months.



That would rock!


----------

